# Advice on how to get to Aztec West by cycle...



## nellyphant (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi folks,

There may a chance after this week that I have to go and work over at Aztec West. Does anyone know if you can there by cycle path as I knowit take around an hour to get there by bus?


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2008)

There is a route, but I don't know it. Where are you travelling from? I'm pretty sure there are leaflets about cycle routes in North Bristol that you can pick up from most of the bike shops.


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 15, 2008)

I've got loads of bike maps of the area but they're boxed up at my mums until the final move.

I'm living at the moment in Bedminster (nr. St. John's Lane) but soon to be moving up to Totterdown. I'm sure you can ride parallel to the M32, will check out the bike shops.


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got word that I didn't get the job so I won't need to go anywhere near the place in the immediate future.

Thanks to all for the advice posted. I know have a zillion maps of all over the Bristol area.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2008)

Look wot I found :-

http://www.cyclemaps.net/Bristol/N/gaz.asp


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 23, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Look wot I found :-
> 
> http://www.cyclemaps.net/Bristol/N/gaz.asp



Just tried some streets and postcodes but nothing came back 

Still its the start of something great as a tool for cyclists. 

[I wonder if in the future all bikes will have Tom Tom's as standard]


----------

